# Best NBA Player?



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Who do you guys like the best? Please vote for your favorite.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The thread title says "best" player, but your poll asks for our "favorite" player... which one is it?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

What no Zach Randolph? I thought he was the flavor of the month now?


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Your favorite, but the poll is supposed to decide who the best is. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> What no Zach Randolph? I thought he was the flavor of the month now?


Yes, I know, this is just a general overall poll. Zach Randolph hasn't been scoring 20+ points a game and completely dominating the paint the entire season like he has in the play-offs.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Nvm, posted after edit.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Quite Frankly said:


> Nvm, posted after edit.


There is a poll.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron is the best but the most valuable player isn't even up there


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Dre said:


> LeBron is the best but the most valuable player isn't even up there


Who is the most valuable player then? Derrick Rose won the MVP.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lebron. But your poll is confusing as ****. Out of the list, my favorite is Kraft Dinner.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Kraft Dinner is definitely a legit contender. Didn't think about putting it up there in time though.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

People voting for LeBron are doing a little too much boxscore-watching and not enough game watching. He was the best the last 2 seasons, but is no longer the same player.

The league currently doesn't have a BEST player. Dwight's closest to that mantle but still needs to sort out his late-game issues. Durant needs to expand his game. Kobe/Rose/Wade just aren't good enough.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LeBron obviously.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> LeBron obviously.


You out of all people? You're such a homer.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If R-Star admits LeBron is the best, noone can be called a homer saying it :2worf:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Dre said:


> If R-Star admits LeBron is the best, noone can be called a homer saying it :2worf:


Heated used to say that Wade was better than LeBron. I think he even used to dislike LeBron but now all of a sudden he likes him. That's why he's a homer.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Heated used to say that Wade was better than LeBron. I think he even used to dislike LeBron but now all of a sudden he likes him. That's why he's a homer.


Wade was better than Lebron in terms of MVP in 2006 and 2010, I never detracted from that opinion. That doesn't mean I don't recognize Lebron is the most talented, and better physical specimen. Wade is still who you want to have the ball in the 4th quarter.

As far as me suddenly liking Lebron... yeah obviously he came to play for my favorite team of 15 years. What kind of dumb ass statement is that.

I used to hate Shaq too, but when he came to Miami I cheered for him.

And lastly, I'd rather be a homer than a bandwagoner any day. But what you're describing as a homer, simply isn't.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lbj6


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Heated, I have a feeling Shaoxia was joking about everyone calling you a homer. :laugh:

But yes, LeBron is the best player in the league. Wade is my favourite.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Who is my favorite? Kobe. Who is the best player in the leauge? LeBron. Granted, that gap has diminished some since 2010. I'd still take him over anyone at this point but I don't know if he's several tiers above everyone else (in the regular season, anyways) like he was in Cleavland.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ßen said:


> Heated, I have a feeling Shaoxia was joking about everyone calling you a homer. :laugh:
> 
> But yes, LeBron is the best player in the league. Wade is my favourite.


I wasn't kidding at all, actually.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> I wasn't kidding at all, actually.


You don't need to be, you're still a joke. If you're gonna call me out at least make some semblance of sense.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

ChiBron said:


> People voting for LeBron are doing a little too much boxscore-watching and not enough game watching. He was the best the last 2 seasons, but is no longer the same player.
> 
> The league currently doesn't have a BEST player. Dwight's closest to that mantle but still needs to sort out his late-game issues. Durant needs to expand his game. Kobe/Rose/Wade just aren't good enough.


Just going to point out; Kobe and Rose ARE definitely good enough. I'll agree with you on Wade though; he's only on the poll because a lot of people like him. Kobe is an all around amazing player and if I were any team in the league i would be terrified of trying to make a good enough game plan to guard him. He's quick, agile, strong, can pass, and most importantly he can score. Derrick Rose is just a shorter, younger version of Kobe in my opinion.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rose shouldn't be in the conversation. He's not even the best point guard in the league. He's top ten, probably top eight or so, but I could easily name five players better than him.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> You don't need to be, you're still a joke. If you're gonna call me out at least make some semblance of sense.


It made perfect sense. You hate players when they don't play for your team, and when they join you like them. That's the definition of a homer.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> Just going to point out; *Kobe and Rose ARE definitely good enough. I'll agree with you on Wade though; he's only on the poll because a lot of people like him.* Kobe is an all around amazing player and if I were any team in the league i would be terrified of trying to make a good enough game plan to guard him. He's quick, agile, strong, can pass, and most importantly he can score. Derrick Rose is just a shorter, younger version of Kobe in my opinion.


:laugh: One of the most ridiculous statements I've read on this site.
And that last sentence is just as good. :lol:
You are clearly the expert


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Go watch a Bulls game sometime, it's insane how fast he is. And he has a great outside game also.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> Go watch a Bulls game sometime, it's insane how fast he is. And he has a great outside game also.


Great for him, but he plays nothing like Kobe and is not as good as Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> It made perfect sense. You hate players when they don't play for your team, and when they join you like them. That's the definition of a homer.


No it isn't at all. The definition of a homer is being biased towards your own team despite any of their short-comings.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Shaoxia said:


> :laugh: One of the most ridiculous statements I've read on this site.
> And that last sentence is just as good. :lol:
> You are clearly the expert


Clearly. Do you even watch NBA?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> Go watch a Bulls game sometime, it's insane how fast he is. And he has a great outside game also.


You really think Rose is better than Wade? :krazy:

Here is your definition of a homer Shaoxia.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> No it isn't at all. The definition of a homer is being biased towards your own team despite any of their short-comings.


Oh sorry then, you're just biased towards your team when it comes to liking players. Homer.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Shaoxia said:


> Great for him, but he plays nothing like Kobe and is not as good as Wade.


He plays insanely similar to Kobe and right now, without the ankle injury, tops Wade by a longshot.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> He plays insanely similar to Kobe and right now, without the ankle injury, tops Wade by a longshot.


Ok, it's obviously pointless to argue with someone who is clearly the expert in this conversation.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love Rose, but he's no Wade. Not yet at least.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Heated said:


> You really think Rose is better than Wade? :krazy:
> 
> Here is your definition of a homer Shaoxia.


I'm not a bulls fan actually. Get your facts straight before you talk. Derrick Rose got 113 votes from EXPERTS as the MVP. Next came Dwight Howard, then LeBron. Wade is out of the question, honestly.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Oh sorry then, you're just biased towards your team when it comes to liking players. Homer.


Who isn't? Lol. I'd like Tom Brady tomorrow too if he came to the Dolphins.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> I'm not a bulls fan actually. Get your facts straight before you talk. *Derrick Rose got 113 votes from EXPERTS as the MVP*. Next came Dwight Howard, then LeBron. Wade is out of the question, honestly.


Were you one of those experts?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> I'm not a bulls fan actually. Get your facts straight before you talk. Derrick Rose got 113 votes from EXPERTS as the MVP. Next came Dwight Howard, then LeBron. Wade is out of the question, honestly.


MVP does not make you the best player in the NBA. And there's no such thing as "experts" thats just what the talking heads like to call themselves to toot their own horns.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Shaoxia said:


> Were you one of those experts?


Actually I was not. My name is just a joke. I make mistakes just like everyone else. Since none of us work for ESPN or big name networks we aren't really experts are we? We're just average joes with our own opinions.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> Who isn't? Lol. I'd like Tom Brady tomorrow too if he came to the Dolphins.


The difference between me and you is that I like players totally independent from what team they play for. I hated Shaq when he was in Miami, I still have a dislike for LeBron and Bosh (although LeBron has grown on me a little thanks to his interviews, call me crazy) and I love Ray Allen although he plays for Boston who I hate.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I personally have Rose as the fourth best point guard in the NBA, Paul and Deron Williams are better than him without much reasonable discussion. I would take Nash because I don't like the way Rose runs a team in comparison. It's just inane to act as though Rose has any claim to be the best player in the league. You might discuss if he was better than Kobe, but that doesn't have anything to do with being the best player in the league.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> Actually I was not. My name is just a joke. I make mistakes just like everyone else. Since none of us work for ESPN or big name networks we aren't really experts are we? We're just average joes with our own opinions.


You should not randomly believe reporters. They call themselves experts but really, they might have a degree in journalism and might have played some high school basketball. Nothing makes them experts. Even then, the MVP is not necessarily the best player and I don't think anyone (not even Rose) believes that he's the best player or even a top 5 player in the league.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Diable said:


> I personally have Rose as the fourth best point guard in the NBA, Paul and Deron Williams are better than him without much reasonable discussion. I would take Nash because I don't like the way Rose runs a team in comparison. It's just inane to act as though Rose has any claim to be the best player in the league. You might discuss if he was better than Kobe, but that doesn't have anything to do with being the best player in the league.


I like Williams and Paul also and think Paul could definitely give Rose a run for his money but i just personally like Rose better cause he has the 3 point advantage even though he isn't as good a defender as Paul.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> I like Williams and Paul also and think Paul could definitely give Rose a run for his money but i just personally like Rose better cause he has the 3 point advantage even though he isn't as good a defender as Paul.


Rose is not a better 3 point shooter than Paul.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> The difference between me and you is that I like players totally independent from what team they play for. I hated Shaq when he was in Miami, I still have a dislike for LeBron and Bosh (although LeBron has grown on me a little thanks to his interviews, call me crazy) and I love Ray Allen although he plays for Boston who I hate.


Good for you. I like a lot of players that don't play for the Heat, but I root against them when they play the Heat. I cheer the city and the home team first and foremost always. If that's what you want to believe a homer that's fine, but I can assure you that's not why the term was originated.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Shaoxia said:


> You should not randomly believe reporters. They call themselves experts but really, they might have a degree in journalism and might have played some high school basketball. Nothing makes them experts. Even then, the MVP is not necessarily the best player and I don't think anyone (not even Rose) believes that he's the best player or even a top 5 player in the league.


When I watched the Bulls, Lakers, and Heat play throughout the season, Rose stood out to me as the more dominant player. He just seems to know what he's doing out there and he has a very high octane of athletic ability.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Shaoxia said:


> Rose is a better 3 point shooter than Paul.


I know.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> He is not.


Glad we agree on this.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> *I'm not a bulls fan actually.* Get your facts straight before you talk. Derrick Rose got 113 votes from EXPERTS as the MVP. Next came Dwight Howard, then LeBron. Wade is out of the question, honestly.


And... that just makes you look worse. At least if you were a Bulls fan you bias would be an explanation for your ineptitude.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Heated said:


> And... that just makes you look worse. At least if you were a Bulls fan you bias would be an explanation for your ineptitude.


Since we're all experts here (what Shaoxia states) why can you say crap about me but I can't say crap about you?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Seen him play plenty. His biggest down fall is that he is not an efficient scorer. If he took more of a pure PG role and was racking up over 10 asts per game and only shooting high % shots then he might be better. He's not a top 5 player at the moment.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LeBron, Kobe, Dwight, Wade, Durant, and Paul are all clearly better than Rose at this point.

Rose is in the Dirk/Deron tier. He may be the best out of that group, but he's not touching the six players I just named. Not yet.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> Since we're all experts here (what Shaoxia states) why can you say crap about me but I can't say crap about you?


We're clearly not all experts here. I never said that.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

Shaoxia said:


> We're clearly all experts here. I said that.


Said nicely.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> Since we're all experts here (what Shaoxia states) why can you say crap about me but I can't say crap about you?


Cause I'm too hood. :twoguns:


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

VanillaPrice said:


> LeBron, Kobe, Dwight, Wade, Durant, and Paul are all clearly better than Rose at this point.
> 
> Rose is in the Dirk/Deron tier. He may be the best out of that group, but he's not touching the six players I just named. Not yet.


Rose could easily replace Wade, Paul, or Dwight in years to come.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> Rose could easily replace Wade, Paul, or Dwight in years to come.


You're right he _could_, we'll put him on ice until then. I think that's humble, I think that's fair.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> Rose could easily replace Wade, Paul, or Dwight in years to come.


You put Rose in the conversation for the best player in the league, and that's a conversation that Rose simply does not belong in, yet. He absolutely could pass up Wade, Paul, or Dwight (doubtful) in years to come, but he hasn't yet. This thread is about who is the best *now*, not who may be the best in the future.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Heated said:


> No it isn't at all. The definition of a homer is being biased towards your own team despite any of their short-comings.


You are the definition of a homer. Bandwagon? No. You're a true Heat fan, I'll give you that, but you're a homer. A huge, huge homer.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> You are the definition of a homer. Bandwagon? No. You're a true Heat fan, I'll give you that, but you're a homer. A huge, huge homer.


Well, I may be a homer, but not because I root for Lebron because he 'took his talents to south beach.'


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

My Top 5

1. LeBron James
2. Chris Paul
3. Dwight Howard
4. Dwyane Wade
5. Kobe Bryant


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

My top 6:
1. Lebron
2. DWade
3. Howard
4. CP3
5. Kobe
6. Durant(still better than Rose IMO)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Heated said:


> Well, I may be a homer, but not because I root for Lebron because he 'took his talents to south beach.'


Hard to hate a franchise guy if he goes to your squad. I'd be calling Lebron the second best ever if he got traded to the Pacers. Just a step below Reggie Miller on the GOAT list.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bron is the best, most talented

Rose is the MVP


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I had hoped you'd say Ray Ray. I'm disappointed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> Rose could easily replace Wade, Paul, or Dwight in years to come.


Maybe. He'd have to either become a lot more efficient, and score more--or average more assists and rebounds.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Maybe. He'd have to either become a lot more efficient, and score more--or average more assists and rebounds.


And become a much better defender.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

When I said Kraft Dinner, I meant KD, Kevin Durant. It's what the in crowd calls him.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

R-Star said:


> When I said Kraft Dinner, I meant KD, Kevin Durant. It's what the in crowd calls him.


Oh, I thought you meant Dienertime.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

right now Its Lebron.. then Kobe.. then d12


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I call him WeinerTime. Because Weiner rhymes with Diener. It's pretty clever when you sit back and think about it.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

R-Star said:


> I call him WeinerTime. Because Weiner rhymes with Diener. It's pretty clever when you sit back and think about it.


No need to change wiener to weiner though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

We spell it Weiner in Canada. I before E, execept when used in words describing meat. Common rule really.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

R-Star said:


> We spell it Weiner in Canada. I before E, execept when used in words describing meat. Common rule really.


:laugh: Oh Canadaaa


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Something like...

1. LeBron
2. Dwight
3. Paul
4. Wade
5. Durant


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wait until Lakers make the finals and suddenly it will be a Lebron vs Kobe all over again.

I think it is basically

Lebron
Kobe
Wade

the rest

Paul
Howard
KD


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

1. Kobe
2. Rose
3. LeBron
4. Durant
5. Wade

... that's just me though. Nobody else here likes Rose.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ClearlyTheExpert said:


> 1. Kobe
> 2. Rose
> 3. LeBron
> 4. Durant
> ...


It's not a matter of liking or disliking Rose. It's the fact that he's shown that he isn't as good as the top six players in the leauge. And it's not really arguable.

And as much as I hate saying it, we're not in 2008 anymore. Kobe's time as the best player in the leauge is over. Period. And that's coming from one of the biggest Kobe fans on the site.

Oh, and lol at the Dwight omission. C'mon now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Heated said:


> You're right he _could_, we'll put him on ice until then. I think that's humble, I think that's fair.


**** me. If I catch myself agreeing with you one more time I'm going to the doctors. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

its pretty easy for me

1. Lebron the most talented player in the nba right now
2. Kobe Bryant the most accomplished player in the nba right now
3 Dwight Howard the player the effects both sides of the floor more than anyone in the league


----------



## BringingTheHeat (May 4, 2011)

Lebron


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

FeelinTheHeat said:


> Lebron


Welcome to the boards!

That signature is pretty funny though.


----------



## BringingTheHeat (May 4, 2011)

VanillaPrice said:


> Welcome to the boards!
> 
> That signature is pretty funny though.


I am glad it made you laugh:laugh:


----------



## PistonHonda (Dec 26, 2010)

1. LeBron
2. Howard
3. Paul
4. Wade
5. Kobe
6. Durant


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really have no clue how so many people seriously believe that Kobe is even the discussion. It doesn't seem to be Laker fans either. At this point Kobe is a very average defender, and worse than that at times. He has become a rather one dimensional player and he's not a better scorer than several other guys in the league. 

Forget Lebron. What does Kobe do which makes him better than Kevin Durant? Playing with a lot of tall dudes doesn't count either.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Diable said:


> I really have no clue how so many people seriously believe that Kobe is even the discussion. It doesn't seem to be Laker fans either. At this point Kobe is a very average defender, and worse than that at times. He has become a rather one dimensional player and he's not a better scorer than several other guys in the league.
> 
> Forget Lebron. What does Kobe do which makes him better than Kevin Durant? Playing with a lot of tall dudes doesn't count either.


People who are calling Kobe the best player in the game are living in the past. That's not really debatable at this point. But, you've always sold Alex English (i mean Kobe) short. Just because I'm aware that he's not the best player in the game doesn't mean that he's not absolutely one of the five best players in the world at this point.

You're right, forget LeBron. Kobe isn't better than LeBron. No one credible in this thread is debating that.

It's ironic that you're trying to paint Kobe as a one dimensional player while pimping Durant. Durant doesn't do anything besides scoring at a high level, and while Kobe's all around game has slipped since 2008, he's still the better all around player. Kobe is still an above average defender and a solid enough rebounder and passer. He doesn't get all of Chris Paul's pretty stats because he plays on a stacked team, plays limited minutes, and plays in a stat killer of a system.

The only thing that Durant does better than Kobe outside of scoring (and the difference isn't *that* big) is rebounding. But Durant is also nearly what? 6'10? 6'11? Kobe's a fine rebounder for his size and position.

I don't know if this postseason is the right time to be giving praise to Kobe's "tall guys" outside of Bynum. Gasol has been trying his absolute hardest to legally change his name to Gasoft and Odom hasn't played up to par either. But then again I am talking to one of the biggest Koe haters on the site, so it's probably moot anyways.


----------



## ClearlyTheExpert (May 3, 2011)

VanillaPrice said:


> People who are calling Kobe the best player in the game are living in the past. That's not really debatable at this point. But, you've always sold Alex English (i mean Kobe) short. Just because I'm aware that he's not the best player in the game doesn't mean that he's not absolutely one of the five best players in the world at this point.
> 
> You're right, forget LeBron. Kobe isn't better than LeBron. No one credible in this thread is debating that.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on all of this except that I like Kobe more than LeBron, I don't know if it's that LeBron is a complete dick (that's probably it) or anything else, I just like Kobe better. And he is better than Durant, Wade, Howard, and Paul, IMO.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> **** me. If I catch myself agreeing with you one more time I'm going to the doctors. This is getting ridiculous.


:laugh:

Anyway since everyone is listing their top 5 I will contribute. TS you gotta stop sniffin them Rose buds bud.

Lebron.
Dwight.
Wade.
Durant.
Kobe.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

LeBron is quite clearly the best player in the NBA. No one else is close.

Dwight Howard is quite clearly the second best player in the NBA.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

How the **** does this thread have 6 pages? Theres only been a million of these threads.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Make that 7 pages...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> How the **** does this thread have 6 pages? Theres only been a million of these threads.


How have you been on this forum nearly 5 years and not changed to 50 posts per page?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Because thats how I roll


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

Kris Humphries is my favorite player.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

ßen said:


> How have you been on this forum nearly 5 years and not changed to 50 posts per page?


I dont like scrolling though 50 posts either, plus my laptop automatically scrolls to the next page without clicking nything.. sweet sweet technology


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Something like...
> 
> 1. LeBron
> 2. Dwight
> ...


Seems like you and I are typically on the same wavelength when it comes to these rankings. This would probably be my ranking as well.


----------

